# Anyone with 0% AR?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m at 2%. And it’s not getting better.

What to expect?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m at 2%. And it’s not getting better.
> 
> What to expect?


Lol sounds like you are a real go getter 🤣
but not of food or actually making deliveries
Maybe you should consider paxes too/instead?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I've been at 0% several times, but am now at 9% for DD and 15% for GH.
I asked to have my account closed with EU when they began giving $3 McD a few years back.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Next up, Audio released of sounds emitting from @Ms. Mercenary car as she is parked receiving offers!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Lol sounds like you are a real go getter 🤣
> but not of food or actually making deliveries
> Maybe you should consider paxes too/instead?


I dislike people very very very much. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Next up, Audio released of sounds emitting from @Ms. Mercenary car as she is parked receiving offers!


Nah. I’m no Drama Queen. 

More like this:


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Great song. Always reminds me of that scene in the movie Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

It’s not that hard to get to zero percent. Pick a day when you really don’t want to work and a time when it is busy. Turn down 100 delivery requests and, voila!, you have an AR of 0%.

Now if you REALLY WANT TO WORK and you don’t see anything even semi-legitimate, that sucks!

The lowest I remember being is 6%.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> It’s not that hard to get to zero percent. Pick a day when you really don’t want to work and a time when it is busy. Turn down 100 delivery requests and, voila!, you have an AR of 0%.
> 
> Now if you REALLY WANT TO WORK and you don’t see anything even semi-legitimate, that sucks!
> 
> The lowest I remember being is 6%.


It’s the Petco pings. Every one I get is 5-6 orders. Turn it down - you’re -6.

I’ve been monitoring my declines closely. I’m not being a princess. I’m just getting seriously crappy pings well below $1/mile. Like, 6 miles $3.75, 10 miles $2.75. I’m not kidding.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s the Petco pings. Every one I get is 5-6 orders. Turn it down - you’re -6.
> 
> I’ve been monitoring my declines closely. I’m not being a princess. I’m just getting seriously crappy pings well below $1/mile. Like, 6 miles $3.75, 10 miles $2.75. I’m not kidding.


I've been 0% on DD on more than one occasion. Maybe Eats as well, but I don't bother looking at the Eats AR.

The vast majority of my pings from DD and UE suck, but my DD pings are worse.

Based on what I've observed including talking with other Dashers, I suspect that as a part-time Dasher with a consistently single-digit AR, DD is "punishing" me by giving a higher percentage of pure shit offers while passing me over for offers that are even remotely decent. I'm also getting harassed constantly with various types of time-outs, sign-outs, and extremely buggy operation of the DD app that crashes my phone often.

Congrats to DD's Chipmunk Tony Xu and Fatty Chris Payne for all their hard work in their successful mission to surpass UberEats as a sleaziest food delivery company.

Now that Lyft has surpassed Uber as the sleaziest rideshare company they can battle Doordash for the title of Sleaziest Gig Company. Instacart is coming on strong in the sleazestakes however, and could be a dark horse candidate to capture the crown.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m at 2%. And it’s not getting better.
> 
> What to expect?


What is A.R. ?

ARREST RECORDS ?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I dislike people very very very much


Ditto!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Great news! I’m up to 4%! 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Great news! I’m up to 4%! 😂


So you ARE getting orders....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> So you ARE getting orders....


I never said I wasn’t. Just got $6.25!!! Rolling in it!!! 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its right but hard to maintain. 

I get kicked off more often now than offers so its going to overheat and melt all of my expensive android phones as well.

I maintain 0% for at least a day or two, with an occasional day off inbetween.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

On the plus side, when your AR is super low, it’s SO easy to increase it. 😂

I’m at 5% now and super proud of myself!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I start every day on GH and DD at zero AR. Often times I end the day at zero as well because I won't end my dash when I get home in case I get something good. It will go from 10% back to zero in just an hour or two, doesn't take long.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I start every day on GH and DD at zero AR. Often times I end the day at zero as well because I won't end my dash when I get home in case I get something good. It will go from 10% back to zero in just an hour or two, doesn't take long.


That was me yesterday. Got to 10, but ended the day at 6.

UE is dead. Nothing but Starbucks. And crappy Starbucks at that.


----------

